# The other mexican dwarf crayfish - C. montezumae



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They are called Cambarellus montezumae and are from Mexico. They are also a dwarf cray species. I currently have two berried females. Here are pictures of one of them.



























































































Enjoy,
Pedro


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Beautiful little creatures!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## C.ton (Nov 6, 2006)

great looking!

how big is she?
congrats on the eggs


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

C.ton said:


> great looking!
> 
> how big is she?
> congrats on the eggs


seems like a very late reply...she is around 2". She will not grow more.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have had good success with this crayfish. Here are pictures of a tank that I have some babies in:




























When grown, alll of them look like the adults in the following two pictures:



















Enjoy,


----------

